# Feeding Humanity?



## edensreturn (Jan 25, 2018)

How will fresh water shortages affect agriculture and sanitation by 2025?

*Plagiarism removed by the Jackbooted Thug*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have thought about becoming a SLIPPY Pike re-seller...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My goodness! How did I ever live without the above information?

Would some kind person read it and summarize it for me so I'll know where to send the check?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well 90% of what you posted is BS. so it really not an issue. Fresh water levels here are at the historic high levels.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ouch, my eyes LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! That is quite a lot of plagiary!

The first paragraph was lifted from the World Wildlife Federation, one of my favorite places to find accurate and unbiased information. Then, we move on to the Scientific American, where even more material was, shall we say, _borrowed_.

I'm not going to spend my morning checking the rest of this very long post for illegalities.

I'm sorry, @edensreturn, but you have been chopped. You won't be moving on to the dessert round. (Yes, my wife controls the TV and it is always on the Food Network)


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Soylent Green, Nutritious and delicious.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell Denton, you deleted it before I got to read it.

Now I have to double my stores and ammo level, for fear of a deeper unknown of the already unknown.

What do I do about the river behind my place, my secondary source of fresh water?

Plus, there is now a need for tranquilizers to abate the anxiety.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think part of the solution is growing a lot of "food" near the population. Lots of algae, recirculating indoor hydroponics systems that also raise fish. Greenhouses on top of every building along with growing on a floor or to inside the building . 

We have to treat our "waste" water then reuse it were it is. Systems that speed up the natural water cycle using solar and or wind energy . Sedimentation, use weirs, repeated aerobic and anaerobic digestion cycles , then distillation. 

We need to start looking at every drop of water we use . Irrigation ditches in California's Central Valley need to switch over to a pipe line and drip irrigation . 

Solar distillation of sea water for drinking for all coastal cities.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I think part of the solution is growing a lot of "food" near the population. Lots of algae, recirculating indoor hydroponics systems that also raise fish. Greenhouses on top of every building along with growing on a floor or to inside the building .
> 
> We have to treat our "waste" water then reuse it were it is. Systems that speed up the natural water cycle using solar and or wind energy . Sedimentation, use weirs, repeated aerobic and anaerobic digestion cycles , then distillation.
> 
> ...


Hydroponics that gets the fertilizer from water circulated from a tank stocked with fish is called aquaponics. The OP stopped by to offer us his aquaponics system. He probably stole that, too. After all, if one is lazy enough to plagiarize, why not steal other things?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

edensreturn said:


> How will fresh water shortages affect agriculture and sanitation by 2025?
> 
> *Plagiarism removed by the Jackbooted Thug*





Denton said:


> Wow! That is quite a lot of plagiary!
> 
> The first paragraph was lifted from the World Wildlife Federation, one of my favorite places to find accurate and unbiased information. Then, we move on to the Scientific American, where even more material was, shall we say, _borrowed_.
> 
> ...


Well it appears ...... that Edens return may very well be short lived, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Well it appears ...... that Edens return may very well be short lived, huh?


Shhh;you'll scare the fish!


----------

